# And, we're off and running....



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Yesterday, Bernanke and crew announced that the Fed would be buying $40 billion of Mortgage Backed Securities (you know, the ones that caused the stock market crash of 2008) each month until the housing market improves. A mere $500 billion/year to bale out the dopes who bought stuff that they the didn't know what the quality was. Then again, maybe they aren't dopes?

This morning, the Labor Dept. announced that the CPI increased by 0.6% in August -- annualized rate of inflation = 7.2%. Fueled mainly by the cost of gasoline and food. The good news is that most economists were expecting a 0.7% increase (8.4%).

Buy garbage at any price, pay no interest on it, run up the rate of inflation and, lo and behold, the debt problems are solved. If I were in the game, I'd be borrowing to the hilt! Low interest rates and rampant inflation would make those loans disappear in no time.

Borrowing $1 million at 1% with a 8% rate of inflation means that, roughly, I'm making 7% on that money I borrowed. Applying the Rule of 72, that load would be paid off in about 10 years.

In the meantime, worker's wages fell by 0.7% (8.4% per year).

So, for the average Joe America, prices went up 7.2% and wages fell 8.4%, meaning he got hit by a 15.6% change in his standard of living.

To the bank, to the bank, to the bank I go (sung to the William "Lone Ranger" Tell Overture).

Ralph
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/consumer-inflation-jumps-in-august-2012-09-14


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Yesterday, Bernanke and crew announced that the Fed would be buying $40 billion of Mortgage Backed Securities (you know, the ones that caused the stock market crash of 2008) each month until the housing market improves. A mere $500 billion/year to bale out the dopes who bought stuff that they the didn't know what the quality was. Then again, maybe they aren't dopes?
> 
> This morning, the Labor Dept. announced that the CPI increased by 0.6% in August -- annualized rate of inflation = 7.2%. Fueled mainly by the cost of gasoline and food. The good news is that most economists were expecting a 0.7% increase (8.4%).
> 
> ...


Yes, I am in agreement with you Ralph....when I heard the announcement yesterday it made me sick to my stomach.....just what the thieves need....more funding. And a long term debt that will be extremely difficult to recover...May God have mercy on this country of fools.....we the people.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Was anybody honestly surprised, Obummer is seriously hurting in the polls, just another attempt at vote buying.

Next month he'll either forgive upside down mortages, student loans or both about a week before the election.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yesterdays latest poll says obama is leading by 7 points.....supposedly has widened since the DNC.....but who really knows.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Yesterdays latest poll says obama is leading by 7 points.....supposedly has widened since the DNC.....but who really knows.
> 
> Regards, Mike


LOL, sure he is, just like the liberal media is fair and unbiased. Most of those polls they call say a 100 people, they make up the share of those out of democrats with the remainder being independents, libertarians and republicans. Depending on the poll, Reagan was down anywhere from 10-20 points right before the election adn it was a landslide in his favor, same again for Bush vs Dukakis.

YOu might like this one better, 48% Romney, 45% Obummer. Some people lie on polls as well, as they won't admit who they are voting for which would be wonderful as more Democrats are polled than Republicans.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm just hoping it don't work like some of the last several elections have....Obummer is put back in by electoral, while the popular vote has a wide margin for Romney.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Very well said, Ralph. An excellent column on this topic by George Will appeared in my local newspaper yesterday. The dollar is fast approaching worthlessness.

Can't blame this on the current president though, monetary madness actually began in the early 90s and continued right thru the Bush years. Looking back at all the global economic carnage he caused, Alan Greenspan should be put in front of a firing squad. His understudy Bernanke is going down the same path of doom.

On the bright side, all who own farmland (most members of HayTalk) should be glad. By this time next year, your land will be worth $15,000/acre.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> On the bright side, all who own farmland (most members of HayTalk) should be glad. By this time next year, your land will be worth $15,000/acre.


That only applies if you live in a state with low to no property tax. The county I live in is in the top five for highest property taxes in the state, so then we get to pay tax on over inflated land with money that's worthless, could get real ugly.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

urednecku said:


> I'm just hoping it don't work like some of the last several elections have....Obummer is put back in by electoral, while the popular vote has a wide margin for Romney.


In my opinion, it's looking that way. Some of the largest electoral states are rabidly liberal and the "Annointed One" is going to carry those electoral votes without a doubt. As such Romney is going to have a very rough row to hoe in order to surpass him. Not being negative, but as much as I hope that liar gets sent home for good, I just don't see it happening. Like they say, hope for the best, prepare for the worst.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's the moron vote we have to worry about. I've said it before and will say it again, turning 18 shouldn't be enough reason to get to vote.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Check these out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bradley_effect

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/victory_lab/2011/12/_likely_voters_lie_why_private_campaign_polls_get_such_different_results_from_public_media_polls_.html


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Looking back at all the global economic carnage he caused, Alan Greenspan should be put in front of a firing squad.


LOL So I'm not the only one that thinks Greenspan's policies were harmful. Interest rates were too low for too long during his years.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

That is so true. At that age u have zero idea of where this country shud be heading. All they do if they vote is mostly follow their parents. These days most of the the following a higher education aren't having as many kids as the people with their hands out.


mlappin said:


> It's the moron vote we have to worry about. I've said it before and will say it again, turning 18 shouldn't be enough reason to get to vote.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the way the spook, er. The guy on the left, well both guys are on the left, he'll they are all on the left, who watches this crap anyway, anyway I like how he defers the question answering to the other guy on the right, I mean left, well on the right of the guy on the left.....who watches this crap.....mlappin how do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The housing market collapse was started in the Clinton era when he passed legislation insisting banks make questionable loans to unqualified borrowers or face penalties from Janet Reno.

This led to all kind of shenanigans to get rid of the risky loans, the gov't buying back mortgages that were risky, and ultimately the housing collapse. I used to build homes. I no longer do so. Too risky. Customer base dried up, too.
Obama will put the nail in the coffin of what WAS the best country on earth, but what scares me more are the morons who elected him and continue to support him. They are multiplying and becoming larger in number with each passing election.Even if Obama were to go away, they will still exist.

Let's face it guys, we're enslaved to these morons. We support them, bale them out, feed them, clothe them, put them in subsidized housing, help pay their mortgages, murder their babies when they decide they don't want that baby on that particular day, put them through college, even bury them when they die. All with our hard earned money. They breed and have more moron babies and the cycle just keeps growing.

The enslaved who are responsible have less children because they know they can't afford them. Simple math. we encourage the morons to have more babies so they can get more money from the moron government.

We're outnumbered.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I like the way the spook, er. The guy on the left, well both guys are on the left, he'll they are all on the left, who watches this crap anyway, anyway I like how he defers the question answering to the other guy on the right, I mean left, well on the right of the guy on the left.....who watches this crap.....mlappin how do you come up with this stuff?


Inhaled too much diesel exhaust on open station tractors, and a few times of forgetting to duck.

The thing is I'll trust a military guy over most other's that are running. Course John Kerry was military but he was 10lbs of BS in a 5lb bag even while serving.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Kerry_military_service_controversy


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> The housing market collapse was started in the Clinton era when he passed legislation insisting banks make questionable loans to unqualified borrowers or face penalties from Janet Reno.
> 
> This led to all kind of shenanigans to get rid of the risky loans, the gov't buying back mortgages that were risky, and ultimately the housing collapse. I used to build homes. I no longer do so. Too risky. Customer base dried up, too.
> Obama will put the nail in the coffin of what WAS the best country on earth, but what scares me more are the morons who elected him and continue to support him. They are multiplying and becoming larger in number with each passing election.Even if Obama were to go away, they will still exist.
> ...


Heard that


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't be getting all depressed over the polls, first and foremost they are skewed for two reasons:

1: More democrats are polled than republicans, so they are biased right from the start.

2: Small business owners are rarely polled. Why? Most pollsters call between 5 and 7pm, how many small business owners do you know that are home at that time? Most are closing up shop yet, reviewing the days receipts or working the late shift themselves.

If a poll says Romney is down by two that's great!! Why you may ask? IF Romney is as evil as the media claims, IF Obama can do no wrong and walks on water like the libtard media claims, they why isn't Obummer 20 points up in the polls? He's bought votes every chance he's got, passed yet another doomed to fail stimulus, passed national healthcare, etc etc. But he's only up by a few points in a biased poll? Just like when slick willy was in office, It's the Economy stupid. Even if people don't know the true unemployment numbers, even if they don't closely follow the REAL news, even if they believe the lib medias spin, everybody knows somebody in this country that has lost a once stable job or maybe even lost their home and most are smart enough to wonder "I'm I next?"


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL, love it, another one of my evil throw grandma off the cliff conservative friends just sent me the link. Even the idiots who drank the Kool-Aid are still having to pay for their own mortages and 4 dollar gas.

Mr. Scam Man.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Mlappin, that's a good song, I like it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually I have a problem with that cartoon, Obama didn't INHERIT a mess, he asked for it, he campaigned for it, and spent millions of dollars to get it, then he blames Bush when it's to much for him to handle.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I think that's the whole idea......'they' keep saying 'he didn't make this mess, he inherited it'. Who would they blame it on now? Yer right, he kept telling how he was gonna fix...er change it for the better. Only thing he's showed me is how fast he is able to ruin a once-great and _respected_ country.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Keep in mind, fellas, that the economy is a big juggernaut, kinda like a BR bale when it gets rolling down the hill--starts off slowly in a direction and gradually picks up speed, doesn't turn until there's an external force applied to it. And sometimes that force has to be pretty significant.

Most of the problems we are seeing today originated because of policies and actions that started 15-20 years ago, or longer. Some of them, like welfare, date back 50 years to the "Great Society" policies of LBJ.

When I was in management, we learned a lesson that you could give people a raise, but you could never, ever, under any circumstances whatsoever, take it away. Same thing applies to government largess,--they can give people money, but there is hell to pay if they try to take it away!

Ralph


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> Keep in mind, fellas, that the economy is a big juggernaut, kinda like a BR bale when it gets rolling down the hill--starts off slowly in a direction and gradually picks up speed, doesn't turn until there's an external force applied to it. And sometimes that force has to be pretty significant.
> 
> Most of the problems we are seeing today originated because of policies and actions that started 15-20 years ago, or longer. Some of them, like welfare, date back 50 years to the "Great Society" policies of LBJ.
> 
> ...


I wish you would tell the state of Florida that. They have done it several times, in different ways. The last 6 years with no raise, this year makes 7. Then they took 3% of the salary to replace 3% they had been putting in a year ago, but with no raise for compensation. (Several cities and counties in the state pension plan did give enough 'raise' to offset the employees loss of take-home pay.) Any way you look at it, whatever name you want to call it, with the price of food, clothing, medical, gasoline, etc all going up, this was a reduction in the amount of money I had to feed my family with.


----------

